# Curtain on a Half Window Door in a Non Destrucive Manner?



## nycgirl (Apr 18, 2009)

*ideas*

Do you need the curtain for privacy? One way to let the light in but have privacy is frosted film/privacy film. I remember reading about some really nice ones on daily decorator dot com seach privacy or frosted film and check it out.
If film is not an option, velco (hook & loop tape) can be your best friend. If you get velcro the same color as your door it may not be so apparent.
let us know what you ended up doing!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Other thread with the same question:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f2/curtain-half-window-door-non-destrucive-manner-47563/

You only really need one thread going


----------



## triplecore (Jun 26, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Other thread with the same question:
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f2/curtain-half-window-door-non-destrucive-manner-47563/
> 
> You only really need one thread going


didn't get responses in the first one in that category.


----------

